# Thyroid problem?



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

*
In the past month or so the hair Ella's left back leg has become really short, not bald, just really short.
I took her to her vet and he recommended I check her habits and different surfaces she lays on.
He didn't even suggest that it was anything to do with her thyroids.
I did all of this, even took up area rugs and such, still no change. Still a silly looking leg.

Her groomer reccomended I get some sour apple spray and spray the leg before I leave the house,
as she does suffer from separation anxiety pretty bad... she said it's probably a habit, 
comparable to thumb sucking for small children.
I haven't done this yet, but my mom just sent me a VERY scary email claiming that hair loss of the back
leg can be caused from thyroid problems. It does, however, say that the hair loss is normally symetrical,
which Ella's is not. Also, I have not noticed her hair actually shedding, which I assume I would.

Has anyone experienced this sort of problem? Can anyone set me at ease?
Gosh. This e-mail has me sick to my stomach. 
*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It doesn't sound like a thyroid problem to me but thyroid problems are very easy to fix with just a pill. It is not life threatening. My first Malt, Rosebud, had low thyroid and she got overweight and was tired a lot. Once she started taking her medicine she was fine. 

If you think she has symptoms of a thyroid problem, you should get a blood test done. Here is a link to info:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...p;articleid=449


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh Gosh, I sure hope there is no problem. I will keep you and precious little Ella in my thoughts. Please do keep us updated. Have you seen her chewing on her legs? If so, could be allergies. Perhaps a change in diet might do her some good?


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> It doesn't sound like a thyroid problem to me but thyroid problems are very easy to fix with just a pill. It is not life threatening. My first Malt, Rosebud, had low thyroid and she got overweight and was tired a lot. Once she started taking her medicine she was fine.
> 
> If you think she has symptoms of a thyroid problem, you should get a blood test done. Here is a link to info:
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...p;articleid=449[/B]


*Oh, thank you so much for posting that site.. it has put me at ease.
She loves it when the cold air blows her face in the car, she hasn't gained any weight a long time
and she's always hyper!

thank you thank you thank you!!*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I was going to tell you not to worry too much about a thyroid problem but see that Sher has already posted the same info. I was going to give you. My friends Malt has a thyroid condition and her symptoms were weight gain as well as lethargy. She couldn't get her to walk for even a few minutes before she would sit down on the sidewalk and make her mommy pick her up and carry her the rest of the way.

Does her skin look irritated like she's been chewing on that leg?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I would try the bitter apple spray for a few weeks.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd try the Bitter Apple spray too. It will take a few weeks at least
to see if the hair is beginning to grow back. It sounds like she's
chewing it out of boredom. My daughter's little yorkie will do this
sometimes. It could also be allergy related.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Hormonal hair loss is usually symmetrical. 

Is the hair chewed off? Is the skin irritated at all? 

If she's actually chewing the hair off, then SA may be a good suggestion for the cause. If her skin is irritated, allergies are a possibility. 

I had a dog we thought was chewing the hair out of its back feet. The dog liked bitter apple. The dog wore one of those floppy blue recovery collars for a while to figure it out.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> Hormonal hair loss is usually symmetrical.
> 
> Is the hair chewed off? Is the skin irritated at all?
> 
> ...


*That's the scary part for me... there's no irritation.
I really have no idea what this could be.
Her vet never even mentioned anything about thyroids or anything of that nature!*


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Then I would bet she's biting the hair off....


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> Then I would bet she's biting the hair off....[/B]



*SOUR APPLE SPRAY HERE I COME!!  *


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Doesn't sound like a thyroid problem. With a thyroid problem, the hair is usually very dull and brittle and breaks off first. There are also a lot of other effects such as weigh gain, lethargy, etc.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yes, sounds like a boredom chewer. I hope you get to the bottom of it!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

If she is chewing, though, wouldn't you notice wet hair? My bichon constantly licks and chews and she has pinkish patches of hair from her saliva. At least it doesn't sound like thyroid problems......


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Yup, agree with everyone here. My Charlie has a thyroid problem and his hair was thin all over with the classic 'rats' tail. He was also extremely lethargic, although he has never had significant weight gain. in fact it's hard to get weight onto him. He also feels the cold so it's just as well we live in Las Vegas! Anyway, its been very easy to diagnose and manage, so even if that was what it is (which I suspect not), then it's not a big deal.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

doesnt sound like thryroid at all...usually thryoid is in older dogs...over 4 yrs of age...sounds like u have some sort of allergy on ur hands


----------

